# 450 snorkel



## 450 mud king (Jun 13, 2012)

I was fixin to redew my snorkel and im usin PVC now and was wondering is using ABS pipe better than PVC? And can some one give me a list of fittings to use


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

same thing abs is just black


----------

